# Show Vs Pasture Condition



## Gizzmoe (Jan 23, 2010)

I dunno if this has been done before, if it has and I missed it somewhere my apologizes. Anyways I would love to see pics of horses in their unfit pasture condition and then in their show shape. If a particular horse gets sweated, I would like to know that as well. If you do not want to put that in the post, just pm me the info and I will keep it to myself. Thanks


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's our 28.5" mare as a baby in 2005:







In December 2006:






And then in July 2007:






That's the best I can do, sorry she's in her winter coat.


----------



## Gizzmoe (Jan 23, 2010)

ThreeCFarm said:


> Here's our 28.5" mare as a baby in 2005:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No reason to be sorry shes in winter coat. It just adds to the whole how good a horse can clean up with conditioning etc. Which is what I am after mostly.


----------



## MiniDashofBlue (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is our coming 2 year old filly, early 2009











and then at a show in summer 2009, not really any conditioning, just good food, exercise, and a clip


----------



## Mominis (Jan 24, 2010)

HAHA! It's like Extreme Makeover:Horse Edition.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok here is my now senior stallion Maple Hollows After Dark (Bob)

Fuzzy:






First Clip:






Show shape:






Edited to add: This is without neck sweating!


----------



## kaykay (Jan 24, 2010)

Baxters Just Teasin Ya

Pasture shot about 6 weeks before show season






Show Condition. Never sweated anywhere





Championship class area 2. Shes just a yearling here


----------



## Relic (Jan 24, 2010)

Our chubby guy late fall






mid June after second clip and sweats






Beginning of July at first show and 2009 Canadian National Reserve Junior Stallion


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 24, 2010)

wow

what great photos from before and after


----------



## dali1111 (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's an old picture of Bear (2005 I believe) after our first "fun" non sanctioned show. Pardon his hooves..we had nothing but bad luck with farriers until I found my current one. We knew nothing of mini nutrition and I think he was on horrible hay with a handfull of oats.






Fast forward to summer 2009. He was on the best hay we can find, a mix of complete feeds, ground flax and a little bit of corn oil. He is barely conditioned as I had a crazy work schedule. We also have an amazing farrier who has done his best to correct the damage done by previous ones.






Crazy difference hey? Almost doesn't look like the same horse.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 25, 2010)

Dali I hope you dont mind but his hooves look better in the first picture. In the second picture someone has chopped off his toes making him look very club hooved in the front. You can see in the first picture hes not club footed but wow he sure looks it in the 2nd pic. He really needs to let his toes grow a bit front and back.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 25, 2010)

This is, Glitter, one of my 2 year old mares that I showed last year. She is a very easy keeper and always is so chunky, but luckily she is also very easy to get into condition for show season.

Last winter before we started conditioning:











In April after about 3 weeks of conditioning:











This is Pride, my yearling show colt from last year.

Before clipping and conditioning:






At his first show after 2 weeks of conditioning with sweating:






This is my other 2 year old show mare, Whispy.

In her winter coat though it is not too shaggy here:






Before her first show after just a bit of round penning:











And finally, Jewel, my yearling show filly.

Last winter:






And at the show. she was neck sweated.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok I found another one Maple Hollows Black Pearl:

Straight out of pasture:






And clipped that same day:






I never did work to condition her she keeps herself in shape and all I do is groom and go.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been guilty of not sweating horses the past 2 show seasons. Sweats are already out though for this year! ~Jen~

*Norma Jean Baker*

*Pasture Condition:*






_*Show Condition*:_






*Who's Your Daddy*

_*Pasture Condition*_






_*Show Condition*_






VPS Just A Tad Bad(this mare is VERY hard to condition, as she has Anhydrosis and can not sweat and therefore can not work in warm/hot weather). We condition her in the fall, winter and spring. This will usually carry her through a summers worth of showing without having to be worked.

_*Pasture Condition*_:






_*Show Condition*_:






*Lt Dans Magnificent Toy*

_*Pasture Condition*:_






*Show Condition*(probably not the best photo to show her in show condition, as she showed out of the pasture this summer):






*Owsley Fork Secret Rendezvous*:

_*Pasture Condition*_:






_*Show Condition*_:






*VPS Simply Irresistible*

_*Pasture Condition*:_






_*Show Condition*_:






*Fantasy Corrals Secret Treasure Too*:

_*Pasture Condition*_:






_*Show Condition*_:


----------



## Devon (Jan 25, 2010)

Eli ;











Clipped ;


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok so I'm new to showing and would like to hit at LEAST one show this coming spring/summer if I don't chicken out.. So here's my boy, pasture condition, what areas would I need to focus on to get him in 'show shape'..

Most recent in January:






Clipped/pasture condition in August:


----------



## kayla221444 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lucky C, I love Doc, he looks so handsome EVEN in his winter hair





I love seeing these photos, nice transformations!!


----------



## Zora (Jan 25, 2010)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Ok so I'm new to showing and would like to hit at LEAST one show this coming spring/summer if I don't chicken out.. So here's my boy, pasture condition, what areas would I need to focus on to get him in 'show shape'..
> Most recent in January:
> 
> 
> ...


He is Gorgeous!


----------



## Gizzmoe (Jan 25, 2010)

thnx for the awesome replies guys


----------



## dali1111 (Jan 26, 2010)

kaykay said:


> Dali I hope you dont mind but his hooves look better in the first picture. In the second picture someone has chopped off his toes making him look very club hooved in the front. You can see in the first picture hes not club footed but wow he sure looks it in the 2nd pic. He really needs to let his toes grow a bit front and back.


I don't mind at all, I'm always open to others opinions. The after picture isn't a very good example of how his hooves normally are. He was not actually trimmed like that. Bear wears his toes off the way he walks. What you can't see in the before picture is a good half inch diffrence between his left and right side. He also walked completely on his outside walls on his back feet. The previous farriers were quite flaky, sometimes it would result in a good trim, but most of the time they would butcher his feet.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you Kayla and Zora for your kind words! I think he's handsome too!


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 26, 2010)

This isn't the mini I usually use for our "extreme makeover" demo, but I just saw these 2 photos on my computer and thought they would work!

SRF Buckshot before: In a ground driving lesson:






After, at a Pinto show:


----------



## minih (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a picture of Lita last spring when we first put her up, before and after

before

after

Here is her little brother Diablo, before and after at the beginning of show season directly out of the pasture

before

after

And this was Pistol one month before the next picture, this one always makes me laugh at the difference.

before

after

* I wanted to add in all these pictures we had not had a neck sweat on yet or anything.


----------



## susanne (Jan 26, 2010)

Devon,

If you ever find Eli missing, you'd better look in Oregon...I love that horse!

I hope you're planning on driving him (I forget his age...perhaps you already are).

He is one of my all-time favorite forum horses, and he looks like he knows he's special.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 26, 2010)

Bailey. No neck sweating etc. Just watching his food intake and the occasional round yard work out.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 26, 2010)

And Willow. Just a tidy up, nothing much.


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 26, 2010)

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## Shneighs Miniatures Horses (Jan 26, 2010)

susanne said:


> Devon,
> If you ever find Eli missing, you'd better look in Oregon...I love that horse!
> 
> I hope you're planning on driving him (I forget his age...perhaps you already are).
> ...


Your not the only one thats going to steal that horse





Thing is, im closer, I have an advantage.

But she already knows if he goes missing, he's more than likely here



haha

hes too adorable !


----------



## sdmini (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is my boy at age 3, fit, clipped and sweated.






Here he is at age 4, fresh from the pasture, headstall only and "self" conditioned.


----------



## Latika (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow some amazing tranformations, it always makes me smile to see whats underneath the fur, can be so exciting clipping minis for the first time!!

This is my stallion when he was being shown:






and before:






I cant really use recent pics cuz he's been out of the show scene for a while (he had surgery last year



)


----------



## Gizzmoe (Jan 28, 2010)

Another big thanks from me. This topic got a lot more responses then I thought it would. I just love seeing the difference a little bit of conditioning and cleaning up can do for these little fuzzies.


----------

